# remember these????



## countryboy61283

I remember when I was kid blackwater and woolly boogers were the tires to have, I think every big red three Wheeler had a set of woolly boogers lol


----------



## phreebsd

i remember the wooley boogers.

for me the ultimate tire was the itp spider trac


----------



## countryboy61283

Its crazy how much ATV tires have evolved


----------



## jbadon

wooley boogers were the s%#T:rockn: GLAD U POSTED THOSE LOL


----------



## IBBruin

I see the Mickey Thompson signs behind the pics phree posted. In the late 70's, if you didn't have MT's on your muscle car you weren't chit. It's a shame most of the younger generation have never driven a REAL muscle car.


----------



## byrd

hey hey hey! im 26 and my first car was a 72 chevelle ss with a ls6 454 but i added a 2 speed power glide tranny and MT dot slicks but ive never seen or road on any of these old school atv tires lol


----------



## monsterbrute750

Don't forget about Super Swamper !! :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider

IBBruin said:


> It's a shame most of the younger generation have never driven a REAL muscle car.


Ditto...they will never know...or feel the real deal.


----------



## countryboy61283

Man I had a set of boogers on my 300 Honda and I thought I was a bad sob!!!!


----------



## poporunner50

Ok I'm a lucky youngin I guess. My uncle has a 1976 plymouth silver duster with a 360 la v8 and a 4 speed manual Tranny. I get to drive it everytime I'm at his house. Took it to a drag and did the quarter mile in 12 seconds.


----------



## IBBruin

Buddy of mine in highschool had one of these. Badazz


----------



## IBBruin

Ok, one of you other mods tell me to get back on topic, sorry for jacking the thread.


----------



## rubiconrider

lol i think someone should name this thread "Blast From The Past"


----------



## countryboy61283

IBBruin said:


> Buddy of mine in highschool had one of these. Badazz


"Someday I'm gonna own a car so bada$$" Joe dirt


----------



## Looney

some f#(&in' muscle.... lol


----------



## IBBruin

Looney said:


> some f#(&in' muscle.... lol


Ha! That's the same smartazz attitude punks used to take when they pulled up next to him at a red light.....until the light turned green. :bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Back on topic... to me this was the best tire "back in the day" Pure Sports Realator FTW


----------



## Brody$

i had a set of spider trac on a ol honda 300 lol i think they like 13.5in wide lol


----------



## countryboy61283

hondarecoveryman said:


> Back on topic... to me this was the best tire "back in the day" Pure Sports Realator FTW


I never did get to see them in action


----------



## hondarecoveryman

countryboy61283 said:


> I never did get to see them in action


 They made it real hard to keep the front wheels on the ground, but overall a good tire


----------



## 1bigforeman

Buddy of mine had the realators on his 300ex. He would turn them forward when he rode trails and would put them in reverse to play in the mud. We had to wait for him to change them. We tried to tell him, they still suck. He didn't listen...lol. 

Blackwaters are still pretty good trail tires too.


----------



## tacoma_2002

shoot! I had some Wooley boogers on the back of a '88 2wd 300 (relatively new back in the day) and some of those 'steer' tires in front (tread similar to this )
||||
|||| 
Talk about a goin' machine! But then again they didn't make Outlaws or Silverbacks etc back then...I remember the first bear claws that came to town! BA for sure!


----------



## greenkitty7

shoot i remember when i was little my dad use to get all the stock tires switched out for "some of them knobbly tires"


----------



## Beachcruiser

Haha we are currently running woolly boogers on our golf cart. I think they are 22x8x10....suprisingly does fairly well in lite mud.


----------



## greenkitty7

golf carts were the first atv we had. they all had slicky ****y tires on it and get stuck all the time but they were cheap to fix and buy so we had like five of them. we had a blast on em too.


----------



## countryboy61283

I used to go golfing just to ride the carts and play in the sand pits, and arouns the water hazards, had no clue how to play, lol, prolly why I got banned from courses around here lol


----------



## phreebsd

someone needs to put these on some crushloks - might be the ticket! lawl


----------



## countryboy61283

phreebsd said:


> someone needs to put these on some crushloks - might be the ticket! lawl


Lol hell yeah


----------



## greenkitty7

only about as wide as they are tall... lol better be running like a 27 1/2 inch lift to make up for tire size...lol


----------



## bowhuntr

Had an uncle with the blackwaters on his big red 3wheeler. Man he could go thru way more than I could with my stock tires...hahaha. I look back now on the "mud" we were in and laugh and then I try to cross the same bogs I did with my 3wheeler and now realize there's a reason I need a winch.


----------



## Mudforce

If those spiders would come in a 28" with like a 1.5" lug I bet they would be pretty good!!! I remember flipping through the old dirt wheels and thinking when I grow up I am going to get those spiders and tear it up good!!!! LOL


----------



## flowbackman

I had a set of woolly's on my ATC110 man I would go any where wish I had a dollar for every mile I put on them things and they wore like iron LOL and it road like a chuck wagon LOL man I love my Brute and Back's so much smoother


----------



## 03maxpower

my brother had those spider trax on a banshee and there wasnt nothin stopping that beast


----------



## Stogi

03maxpower said:


> my brother had those spider trax on a banshee and there wasnt nothin stopping that beast



I had a nieghbor that ran blackwaters on his shee. That sucker would chew up some grass :flames:


----------

